# Flat Rocks Bling Bling kidded!



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

She gave me twins! 1 buck, 1 doe! The buckling is available so let me know if your interested. I will get pictures this evening. They both are the spitten image of the famed Flat Rocks Gem +S. Gem is also their grandfather on both sides! If their dad wasn't my main herdsire I would keep him but I don't want to have to much of a good thing.  Pedigee for these kids are below! I love it, a combination of Flat Rocks and Sugar Creeks! Could it get better?? Haha I am sooooo excited. I will get pictures up tonight! I promise!  

A pedigree to drool over!! :drool: :drool: :drool: 
Sire- Flat Rocks Gem's Legacy 
(Flat Rocks Gem +S X Five Alarm Grace)
Dam- Flat Rocks Bling Bling
(Flats Rocks Gem +S X Sugar Creeks JT Sandstone E *M *D)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Pictures of kids can be seen on my website!  The little buckling is on the for sale page and the doeling is under Nigerian juniors.  I love my babies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! :leap:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks! I love my little girls wattles too. I hope at least one of them is polled, the daddy is and he seems to throw polled alot. I had to disbud 3 today. It's so horrible to have to do. X(


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey can you guys tell me what the text on my website looks like? I need to know cause on my computer the text is huge if I put the font on large but it seems kinda small on medium. Thanks!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations! :stars: 

Adorable.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Both Very Cute! I love the black lipstick!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Lol thanks! Gemmie does tend to throw kids with masks over their eyes and black lipstick.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the kids are cute

text looks fine


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Congratulations! I like the black around their eyes. I was thinking mascara. Adorable kids! :applaud:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

awwww...so cute. Congrats. I could read the text fine.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay thanks guys! If you ever see a problem in the website please le me know!! The only thing not working right now is my bucks on ice page.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.. that is super...... :thumb:


----------

